# explotación de la información



## MMTraduccion

Hola,
¿podeís ayudarme a traducir esta frase por favor ?
"*explotación* de la información *procesada* en el sistema"
Grazie 
MM


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola 
¿Puedes brindarnos un poco más de contexto por favor?


----------



## MMTraduccion

Hola
estoy traduciendo un documento para  la implantacion de un programa en un hospital y esa es una de las características del sistema:
"La explotación de la información procesada en el sistema "


----------



## Silvia10975

Es solo mi intento, ya que no es lo mío:
"Lo sfruttamento (l'utilizzo) delle informazioni processate nel sistema".


----------



## sabrinita85

Me parece una buena opción la que te propone Silvia.
En cambio, mi intento es:
"Lo sfruttamento dell'informazione elaborata nel sistema"


----------



## Silvia10975

Sì, ho lasciato _processate_ perché, se si tratta di un sistema informatico, mi pareva calzasse. E ho messo _informazioni_, al plurale, considerando la differenza che c'è per esempio in spagnolo di dire "necesito más información" mentre in italiano si direbbe "più informazioni". Pensi che in questo caso non sia lo stesso? Uhm...


----------



## sabrinita85

Silvia10975 said:


> Sì, ho lasciato _processate_ perché, se si tratta di un sistema informatico, mi pareva calzasse. E ho messo _informazioni_, al plurale, considerando la differenza che c'è per esempio in spagnolo di dire "necesito más información" mentre in italiano si direbbe "più informazioni". Pensi che in questo caso non sia lo stesso? Uhm...


Sì!
La tua frase mi pare veramente buona!
Per quanto riguarda il "procesar", ho visto sul dizionario che in campo informatico si traduce con _elaborare_.
Ma effettivamente 'processare' è un calco dell'inglese, che a sua volta è stato adottato in spagnolo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah giusto. Accidenti ai calchi  Allora prediligiamo _elaborare_, visto che è tutto nostro.


----------



## 0scar

sabrinita85 said:


> Ma effettivamente 'processare' è un calco dell'inglese, che a sua volta è stato adottato in spagnolo.



No creo, _procesar _es palabra demasiado vieja. Su usaba  antes  de que existiese la computación con el sentido de
* 4.     * tr._ Tecnol._ Someter datos o materiales a una serie de operaciones programadas. DRAE


Yo siguiendo a De Mauro usaria _processare_ en italiano también.

pro|ces|sà|re
v.tr. (_io procèsso_)
TS ling., mat., inform., elaborare, analizzare dati


----------



## sabrinita85

0scar said:


> No creo, _procesar _es palabra demasiado vieja. Su usaba  antes  de que existiese la computación con el sentido de
> * 4.     * tr._ Tecnol._ Someter datos o materiales a una serie de operaciones programadas. DRAE
> 
> 
> Yo siguiendo a De Mauro usaria _processare_ en italiano también.
> 
> pro|ces|sà|re
> v.tr. (_io procèsso_)
> TS ling., mat., inform., elaborare, analizzare dati


Claro... en los diccionarios no aparece si se trata de 'calco'...
_Procesar _nace con el significado que se le da en derecho., en español y también en italiano.


----------



## 0scar

En el DRAE y en muchos otros diccionarios, aparece el origen de las palabras.
 Si vienen del latín, del francés, del inglés, del griego, etc.,  y/o sin son extranjerismos (esotismos en it.)
En el De Mauro marcan los esotismos. 

_
_


----------



## sabrinita85

Marca los extranjerismos, como es obvio, si se trata de préstamos no adaptados.
Pero no se menciona si es un préstamo adaptado o un calco de traducción o de derivación.


----------



## Neuromante

Procesar viene de "proceso" que son los pasos sucesivos para cambiar una cosa en otra. Me suena más a un latinismo adoptado por el inglés, en caso contrario "procesión" ´se vería igualmente afectada. Y vete a decirle a los sevillanos que su Semana Santa tiene influencias británicas.


----------



## 0scar

Y si que viene del latín, acá está la etimología de _process_, según el dicitionary.com

[Middle English proces, from Old French, _development_, from Latin prōcessus, from past participle of prōcēdere, _to advance_


----------

